# songs



## Guest

I need ta know some songs with some sweet bass in em.
Alotta the music I like doesnt have very big bass.
Any thing that pounds wld be good!!


----------



## 83Cutlass

Do you mean Rap, or just anything?

For strictly bass you must check out:

Bass Mechanics
Knights Of Bass
Dj Magic Mike

If you want Rap:

Lil' Troy
Outkast
3-6 Mafia

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest

im not exactlly a rap fan,
ne particular songs for the first 3??


----------



## schmidt64

try any of the "feel the bass" tracks by DJ magic mike
:biggrin:


----------



## 91lacdeville

dman i just got the new 3 6 mafia cd on tuesday its called da unbreakable or somthin like that and every sog bumps like whoa but them again alomst any song bumps in my car :biggrin:


----------



## 83Cutlass

> _Originally posted by herman_@Jun 28 2003, 10:37 PM
> *im not exactlly a rap fan,
> ne particular songs for the first 3??*


 Off the top of my head, umm.

DJ Magic Mike:

Make the car go boom
Lower the dynomite
Feel the bass

Bass Mechanics:
http://soundtracks.mainseek.com/5941/9-745...s_high_spl.html

Nights of Bass, can't find there CD.

Here is the best of the best though!

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...=glance&s=music

Here are some more resaults.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...8525880-1290357


----------



## Guest

get some Lil' Jon, hes got some good bass to his songs.


----------



## fabfiveprez

ummm i doubt your into this kinda music, but if u wanna see the things your system can do play this song
slave song by sade


----------



## deftonekorn1002

even though is rap bone crusher has some songs that pound like nothing ive heard before specificly grippin the grain


----------



## deftonekorn1002

also kottonmouth kings stuff hits nicely too


----------



## LowdownCougarXR7

Clipse-Grindin' 
Dr.Dre-Still Dre

both have good bass


----------



## Acrophobia2587

lil john


----------



## enough_talkin

Styles and Noreaga - I Come Thru...i love that song because during the bridge it just goes silent and after about 5 seconds it starts again..good for scaring the shit out of people when your next to them, Wu Syndicate - Where was heaven , all that dirty south rap basses but i wouldnt know where to begin because i cant stand it


----------

